# HDR software



## edouble (Dec 4, 2009)

What is the cheapest way to create an HDR image? From what I understand you need a RAW editor and the HDR program. Is there are a bundle program specific for this? What are the most common programs to use?

Thanks,
E


----------



## icassell (Dec 4, 2009)

Probably the most  popular HDR software is Photomatix.  You can get a free trial, but it puts a watermark on each image.

HDR photo software & plugin for Lightroom, Aperture & Photoshop - Tone Mapping, Exposure Fusion & HDR Imaging for photography


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 5, 2009)

icassell said:


> Probably the most  popular HDR software is Photomatix.  You can get a free trial, but it puts a watermark on each image.
> 
> HDR photo software & plugin for Lightroom, Aperture & Photoshop - Tone Mapping, Exposure Fusion & HDR Imaging for photography


 i second this


----------



## edouble (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks guys I will check out Photomatix! Do I still need to purchase Photoshop?


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 5, 2009)

edouble said:


> Thanks guys I will check out Photomatix! Do I still need to purchase Photoshop?



you dont have too... but it does help!


----------



## edouble (Dec 5, 2009)

PreludeX said:


> edouble said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys I will check out Photomatix! Do I still need to purchase Photoshop?
> ...



I downloaded Photomatix and appears to be fairly simple to use. I think I am going to stick with free Paint.net for now until I purchase Photoshop.


----------



## PreludeX (Dec 5, 2009)

edouble said:


> PreludeX said:
> 
> 
> > edouble said:
> ...



Whatever works for your needs... like i said, ill get back with you on photomatix


----------



## jeffgdp (Dec 7, 2009)

Whats a good HDR programm that has good manual adjustment options? So far I have seen some very easy to use but too simple applications that create a "one fit all" HDR look which doesn't leave much room for customization if you know what I mean.


----------



## edouble (Dec 12, 2009)

Why do you need to use a photo editing program after HDR editing?


----------

